# Cabott solid stain



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I bidding multiple decks for a few property management company's, like 80 of them..was going to use Cabott solid oil stain, because I like the product and have had good success with it.To help get the job, I figure I'd sweeten the pot with a warranty, so I contacted my Cabott rep and asked how long he'd back up the product. He said 2 summers on *vertical* application but no warrenty on a deck?. I found that quite surprising, because how can I warranty my craftsmanship, If I can't even warranty the product for at least a year?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cabot Solid Oil Stain (OVT) is not a good product for decks.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Cabot makes a solid for deck its the 1600 line I have used it twice this year so far I like to cut it with a little penetrol cause its thick and doesn't brush well. It does have a little sheen to it. I would say if you prepped them right you would get one good year with the second year so so and clean and apply a quick coat in year three. I can't see how any product would last longer on decks in the weather and get walked on.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> ...how can I warranty my craftsmanship, If I can't even warranty the product for at least a year?












:icon_biggrin:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

My question would be.. why a solid? You damn painters :no:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> My question would be.. why a solid? You damn painters :no:


I would assume its all ready on there and they won't pay to have it stripped

I only use it when its on there and clients freak when they see the price to strip it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I used the Cabot O.V.T. Solid Stain on T1-11 siding recently. It covered great in one coat, but reeked to high heaven! It is not for horizontal surfaces.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I used the Cabot O.V.T. Solid Stain on T1-11 siding recently. It covered great in one coat, but reeked to high heaven! It is not for horizontal surfaces.


Welcome to the world of exempt solvents.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Perhaps you can look into SW Deckscapes Solid color stain? Not sure what their warranty is, but they always claim to be better than everyone else..... Just a thought....


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I never warranty deck staining, no matter the product that is used. There are just way too many things that can go wrong. For example, I had a lady get mad at me because her stain scraped off when she shoveled the snow off of it with a metal shovel. Yep, that must be MY fault


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Decks are dumb. Biggest money pit besides cars and boats. The cost to keep a deck looking good every year could have bought you an amazing stone patio as far as the eye can see. And a car and boat!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Slickshift has it right. Sikkens.


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought oil-based stains were bad due to mildew issues, For houses, I was going to use Cabot......oil-based problem solver for spot priming and then latex O.V,T. (not one customer will trust that it is self-priming)
For decks, same idea except using their deck products. There is mildew present on all the decks I will be doing, will pressure wash, bleach etc, but is the oil better for horizontal surfaces?

Turns out sikkens is available in my home town, should I switch?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> I thought oil-based stains were bad due to mildew issues,


Ummm...well....
People like to see things in Black and White
It is rarely so
Oil-based products technically _can_ have more mold issues than water-based products
That's _can_
But oil-based products are not mold magnets and mildew farms
It really depends on each individual situation
Tree/shrub type and placement, prevailing winds, sunlight, use, maintenance all have a larger role with mold/mildew issues

Oil also holds up better in general, and certainly in high moisture areas
(I'm basically out in the ocean out here)

I still use more oil-based (or hybrid) deck products



Pete's Painting said:


> There is mildew present on all the decks I will be doing, will pressure wash, bleach etc, but is the oil better for horizontal surfaces?


Depends on why the mold
Has it not been properly cleaned in seven years, or does it become green in three months?
There a nice tree grove dropping mold food and providing a nice healthy shade all day?
Bushes right up against them?
Etc...etc...



Pete's Painting said:


> Turns out sikkens is available in my home town, should I switch?


I would consider using the products in certain applications
Don't let the specific instructions scare you
Really, most products work better when using the procedures Sikkens spells out
It's just that they are the only ones that have the guts to say you really should be doing it this way

I would say that you probably wouldn't completely switch, as the product line-up is confusing and difficult to grasp
And they'll always be a place for "..a coat of Cabot 3000 Natural"


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Slickshift has it right. Sikkens.



If you thinking Sikkens solid it has been nothing but a nightmare from what I have heard, it was recall here in the midwest and dealers are just starting to get in new stock.

If your thinking SRD, Kelly was talking about a solid...


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Sikkens baby...Sikkens!!*

We go through a LOT of Sikkens up here in Fargo...
* Mainly the semi-transp SRD for decks...
* And the Log & Siding for siding...

For your solid deck(s), try the Rubbol DEK.
Assuming good prep, and dry lumber, this stuff rules!

In Cabot, we tint a lot of the solid Latex for decks...the 1800 base-series.

Faron


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Faron79 said:


> We go through a LOT of Sikkens up here in Fargo...
> * Mainly the semi-transp SRD for decks...
> * And the Log & Siding for siding...
> 
> ...


Hey Faron did you have any re calls on the Rubbol DEK solid color?? My dealers down here IL had all there stock returned and they are just getting in new stock now.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> If you thinking Sikkens solid it has been nothing but a nightmare from what I have heard, it was recall here in the midwest and dealers are just starting to get in new stock.


I've heard nothing and/or had nothing along those lines
Maybe it was a batch/regional thing
Sikkens Rubol DEK has been my go-to problem solving tough case solid for years

If you substituted the word "miracle" for the work "nightmare" I'd agree


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I've heard nothing and/or had nothing along those lines
> Maybe it was a batch/regional thing
> Sikkens Rubol DEK has been my go-to problem solving tough case solid for years
> 
> If you substituted the word "miracle" for the work "nightmare" I'd agree



Hmmm must be regional because it was big issue here in the midwest..


----------



## winecountrypainter (Jun 3, 2008)

if you are going solid color you should just switch to porch and patio paint looks almost the same. Benjamin Moore makes a good product and it is self priming with 10% water. Ive never had a problem with it paint is always better than stain on decks or floors


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*We haven't heard anyway...*

Haven't heard anything of any Rubbol DEK problems up here anyway...

We go thru SO much more Sikkens Semi-trans. than the solid anyway.

The few people who DO use the Sikkens solid are rabid fans of it though!

Faron


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not sure what makes a solid deck stain (oil) not a P&F paint? Cabot solid deck stain, the 1600 series that is oil reminds me of P&F paint when its dry. it even has a sheen to it. Maybe one of our chemist out there could clarify it for us


----------

